# Adria Izola S687SP



## 89673 (Jun 3, 2005)

Our second 'van, first new 'van for us is our Adria Izola S687SP (that's the low profile one, fixed rear bed etc) purchased March 2006.

Not without snags, though the Renault base vehicle, 2.5 version is excellent. 

Any questions or queries welcome.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Yes: when you say " not without snags" do you mean design elements which are less than satisfactory, or defects which have needed to be repaired?
If the latter it would be interesting to see a brief list of them.

Thanks,

harvey


----------



## 89673 (Jun 3, 2005)

First round of defects found on our first use of the 'van.
1. Three way auto feature on fridge/freezer threw a wobbly and tripped all the electrics.
2. The fridge couldn't locate gas after using battery power whilst driving the 'van.
3. Hobs wouldn't always stay lit.
4. Sat Nav couldn't pick up a signal.
5. Mini Heki blinds knocked in the slightest breeze if the blind was pulled fully across.
6. Not so much a fault than a discrepancy in the spec. Should have been electric/gas water heating, but only gas!
7. No carpets on delivery.

1 - 4, fixed by dealer. Stated much of this was user error (long story here and connected to pants handover by dealer) 5, they didn't comment on. 6, Addressed by Adria who after a little cajouling offered to retro fit electrical element. 7, still waiting on the carpets!

Second holiday in the 'van saw return of some faults and the appearance of some new ones.

1. Gas regulator intermittent (much being written currently about dodgy regulators).
2. As 2 above.
3. As 3 above.
4. As 5 above, now the blind has been sucked up into the skylight and creased the blind!
5. Fine hairline crack in shower tray. 
6. Passenger seat, seatbelt recepticle caught in seat base as it doesn't drop out of the way like drivers seat one as it has a different fitting.
7. Niggly flyscreen and window blinds sticking not running smoothly. 

Still awaiting carpets, having been told they had to come from Slovenia by dealer they actually are sourced in UK!!

Still awaiting fitting of electrical element to water heater.

Have the distinct feeling dealer can't be asked!

Sorry you did say brief list!!!

H&B


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the update: becoming more and more convinced that I should hang on to my 'old banger' which gives me far fewer problems than some examples of various makes of 'brand new'.

Harvey


----------



## 97953 (Mar 3, 2006)

"Have the distinct feeling dealer can't be asked!"
who was the dealer?


----------

